# Lumber Smith portable band saw mill



## curdy

The Lumber Smith Sawmill














Interesting. Never knew something like this existed. 5.5 HP isn't a lot of power, but I guess for portability it needs to stay light. Probably enough power for its intended purpose. 

I like the concept. $2000 seems like a good price range too. Would love to hear if anyone has run one.


----------



## olyman

curdy said:


> The Lumber Smith Sawmill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Never knew something like this existed. 5.5 HP isn't a lot of power, but I guess for portability it needs to stay light. Probably enough power for its intended purpose.
> I like the concept. $2000 seems like a good price range too. Would love to hear if anyone has run one.


hah!!! thats kinda cute!!!! would have to support the 2x's the rollers run on very well--or have some crooked wood when done--be nice to see one live--and take some measurements!!!! cos bit costly for what it is---


----------



## curdy

Basically a direct competition for the Ripsaw XL4. The 5.5 HP Honda version of the Ripsaw comes in at $2825.

No doubt a beefier support system/track would be more ideal. I envision a uni-strut set up. 

Is it just a direct drive set up? No clutch to disengage the blade?


----------

